# One swollen nipple



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2007)

One of my Dopeys has one swollen nipple, all the rest seem fine. Feeling it it feels like a small lump under it (similar to how Sandy's felt in the early days, and similar to how the other Dopey felt when she was having world's biggest phantom pregnancy).

There hasn't been any signs of a phantom pregnancy, and this is the first day I noticed it.

After about two weeks away from other bunnies yesterday her and her Dopey sister were together for the first time, and also surrounded by bucks, but I'm not sure if that is of any relation at all.

She's eating well, drinking fine, weeing and pooing as normal, and seems generally fine in herself.

Thanks in advance for replies.


EDIT: I forgot to mention that she is not spayed and one year old.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 19, 2007)

Hard to know for certain without a vet examining the lump, however, this could be a sign of mammary cancer. It would not be unusual to also note a discharge from the teat. 

The teat could also be swollen due to injury or infection.

Most certainly something that needs to be checked out further.

Pam


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeh, I thought that might be the case, but I'm a worrier about them anyway so I thought it might be worth checking.

There doesn't appear to be any discharge at the moment, and there doesn't seem to have been any so far. But I will get her checked out.

Thanks


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2007)

I've got an appointment at 3.20 (in about 75 mins) so that's good


----------



## pamnock (Jul 19, 2007)

Great! Please keep us updated.

Pam


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a tumour of some sort, she said she won't be able to fully tell whether it is a skin tumour or a mammary gland tumour until they remove it.

I'm going to try and get her booked in the same day my bucks are being snipped (next Tuesday), so it's just one day of worry, and I'm going to try and persuade my mum to get them to spay her at the same time, because obviously that gives it much less chance of reoccuring.

This really sucks.

Thanks for the replies Pam. No offence, but I really wanted you to be wrong about this, lol, even though my gut instinct agreed with you.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 19, 2007)

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> Thanks for the replies Pam. No offence, but I really wanted you to be wrong about this, lol, even though my gut instinct agreed with you.



I want to be wrong also  But, the sooner it is removed, the better.

Pam


----------



## polly (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Tracy Snowie had a problem like this and the vet thought it was a tumour when she went in for surgery they found it was just a blocked mammory gland so hopefully it is just that. I will cross my fingers for you


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2007)

That's interesting to know Polly thanks. Presumably they can only be blocked if something is supposed to be coming out, so that's probably not the case here. But it's helpful to know that there are other possibilities.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 19, 2007)

ray:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry to bump (edited because I typed 'nump' instead of bump because I'm a muffin)my own thread, but I'm confused.

The Dopey's lump has gone. Just vanished. She is still a little tender there, but there is no sign of a lump at all.

Any ideas?


----------



## polly (Jul 25, 2007)

Could be if it was a blocked milk duct it has cleared itself maybe


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

I did wonder that, but I don't know enough to know whether it could do that, and if it was that, could it be infected and have infection spreading through her body. I don't know.


----------



## polly (Jul 26, 2007)

Well Moomies was pretty big and i think they just drained it for her so i don't know if it would have gone away itself maybe just keep an eye out


----------



## Flashy (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeh, I have been/will be doing


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd keep a close eye on it. Hard to say what might have happened, especially since the vet diagnosed it as a tumor.

Pam


----------



## Flashy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeh,thanks Pam. I am keeping a close eye, checking regularly. It has now totally disappeared, no sign of it at all, and no tenderness. It's all very strange.


----------

